# Safari ne démarre plus



## nemo62 (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec Safari qui ne démarre plus : seule une fenêtre apparaît disant que Safari a quitté de manière imprévue.

Pour reprendre tout depuis le début, je possède un iMac sous 10.7.4. Depuis une quinzaine de jours les démarrages étaient de plus en plus long, jusqu'à mardi où l'iMac n'a plus démarré du tout !!! Seule s'affichait la page blanche avec la pomme et la roue qui tourne, qui tourne, qui tourne...

Après avoir effectué quelques manuvres infructueuses (zapper la PRAM, démarrage en mode sécurité, etc...), j'ai contacté le SAV d'Apple. C'est finalement après avoir réinstallé le système OS (avec archivage conservé) que l'iMac a redémarré. Tout fonctionne très bien, sauf Safari qui ne veut pas se lancer.

J'ai suivi les conseils de ces deux posts (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-demarrage-os-10-8-mountain-lion-1159022.html et http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/safari-ne-demarre-plus-1181982.html) sans succès. J'ai essayé de mettre Safari à la corbeille, mais le système me dit qu'il en a besoin !!!

Pour info, j'ai la version 5.1.6 de Safari, et la mise à jour de logiciel ne me permet pas d'installer la version 6.

Que faire de plus ?

Cordialement.

PS : en attendant j'utilise Firefox que j'avais préalablement téléchargé...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2012)

nemo62 a dit:


> démarrage en mode sécurité,


?? si tu n'as pas testé le mode sans échec, fais le.

Et dans une autre session, est ce que Safari se lance ?


----------



## nemo62 (6 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> ?? si tu n'as pas testé le mode sans échec, fais le.


Oui c'est avec ce mode que j'ai pu réinstaller Mac OS X. Par contre pb avec Safari.



> Et dans une autre session, est ce que Safari se lance ?


J'avais oublié de le préciser : Safari ne se lance pas non plus dans une autre session !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Et si tu faisais une mise à jour de Safari ?

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## nemo62 (6 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et si tu faisais une mise à jour de Safari ?
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR


Merci pour le lien.

Alors de mieux en mieux : je possède bien Safari 5.1.6 et je ne peux pas installer Safari 5.1.7 avec le programme d'installation car il considère que ma version présente sur l'iMac est plus récente ?!?

Je crois que j'ai un gros problème là...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2012)

nemo62 a dit:


> J'avais oublié de le préciser : Safari ne se lance pas non plus dans une autre session !!!


J'aurais bien suggéré d'installer la màj *combo* de Lion (si ça existe)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1524?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## nemo62 (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous deux,

Téléchargement et installation du combo 10.7.4 sans soucis.

Par contre Safari reste en version 5.1.6 et ne se lance toujours pas...

Je me demande s'il n'existerait pas une petite application pour désinstaller des applis Apple : cela me permettrait de désinstaller puis réinstaller Safari. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

EDIT : j'ai trouvé CleanMyMac : je tente le coup avec cette appli...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)

As-tu réessayé d'installer la mise à jour de Safari 5.1.7 que tu as téléchargée hier ?


----------



## ninours (7 Septembre 2012)

Vas dans Bibliotheque/Preferences du disque système et déplaces le fichier com.apple.safari.plist sur ton bureau ( couper / coller)
puis relances safari et dis nous


----------



## nemo62 (7 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu réessayé d'installer la mise à jour de Safari 5.1.7 que tu as téléchargée hier ?


Alors j'ai réussi à désinstaller Safari avec CleanMyMac.

Par contre réinstallation impossible !!! 

MAJ Safari impossible : il continue de me dire que j'ai une version plus récente sur l'iMac alors qu'il n'y en a plus du tout !!!
J'ai réinstallé le combo 10.7.4 mais Safari toujours inexistant.
J'ai donc téléchargé et installé Safari 5.1.7 sur un clone, et j'ai fait un cliqué-glissé de cette version sur l'iMac. Ce nouveau Safari ne se lance pas non plus, avec le même message à l'ouverture (Safari a quitté de manière imprévue...).

Dois-je repartir de zéro avec une clean install ? (et les quelques journées qui vont avec !!!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




ninours a dit:


> Vas dans Bibliotheque/Preferences du disque système et déplaces le fichier com.apple.safari.plist sur ton bureau ( couper / coller)
> puis relances safari et dis nous


Bonjour ninours,

Cette manuvre a déjà été tenté auparavant sans succès.

Je viens de réessayer, mais ayant désinstallé Safari (qui ne se lance toujours pas), je n'ai plus du tout de fichier com/apple/safari.plist


----------



## ninours (7 Septembre 2012)

Vas dans System Preferences > General > déchoches restore windows when quitting
je l'ai en anglais , mais tu dois avoir ca en Fr

as tu essayé de suffrimer safari en sudo?

dans le teminal :  sudo rm /User/ton nopm/Applcation/Safari
un truc du genre

tu as aussi peu etre un probleme de plugin
j'irais volontier déplacer tous les plugins qui se trouvent dans "Ton nom/bibliotheque/Internet Plug-Ins/" sur ton bureau

ou alors dans le terminal tu desactives les plugin safari en tapant ceci
defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitPluginsEnabled 1


----------



## nemo62 (7 Septembre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> Vas dans System Preferences > General > déchoches restore windows when quitting
> je l'ai en anglais , mais tu dois avoir ca en Fr
> 
> as tu essayé de suffrimer safari en sudo?
> ...


Je suis au travail. Je teste tout cela ce soir. Merci.


----------



## subsole (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu as sauvegardé l'installeur de Lion :
Utilise Pacifist, ouvre le paquet, et tu trouveras Safari.pkg dans_ Contenu de l'installation  MacOS X Lion_  => _Contenu de EssentialSystemSoftware_


----------



## nemo62 (7 Septembre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> Vas dans System Preferences > General > déchoches restore windows when quitting
> je l'ai en anglais , mais tu dois avoir ca en Fr


Aucun effet



> as tu essayé de suffrimer safari en sudo?
> 
> dans le teminal :  sudo rm /User/ton nopm/Applcation/Safari
> un truc du genre


J'ai pu supprimer Safari avec CleanMyMac. Mais la réinstallation fut infructueuse



> tu as aussi peu etre un probleme de plugin
> j'irais volontier déplacer tous les plugins qui se trouvent dans "Ton nom/bibliotheque/Internet Plug-Ins/" sur ton bureau
> 
> ou alors dans le terminal tu desactives les plugin safari en tapant ceci
> defaults write com.apple.Safari WebKitPluginsEnabled 1


J'ai contrôlé et en fait je n'ai aucun plug-in pour Safari

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu as sauvegardé l'installeur de Lion :
> Utilise Pacifist, ouvre le paquet, et tu trouveras Safari.pkg dans_ Contenu de l'installation  MacOS X Lion_  => _Contenu de EssentialSystemSoftware_


Très bonne idée.

J'ai donc extrait Safari du CD (version 5.1.1) et je l'ai lancé alors qu'il était encore sur le DD virtuel : et bien il ne s'est pas lancé non plus !!!

Je désespère et je pense que je vais devoir tout réinstaller sans archivage.

Mais je continue à prendre vos idées (s'il en reste encore).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)

A tout hasard....

Tu as dis plus haut que tu avais copié le Safari installé sur un clone.

Mais comment fais-tu pour lancer Safari ?
Tu cliques sur l'icône dans le Dock ?

Si oui, cet icône appelle ton "vieux" Safari qui ne marche pas.

Il faut donc supprimer ton icône du Dock, et lancer Safari depuis l'endroit où tu l'as copié (par double-click).



Autre chose : dans un autre sujet, on a parlé de ça :

Macintosh HD/Biblitothèque/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins

Si tu y trouves  : SafariStand.bundle

Poubelle !

Source : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-demarrage-os-10-8-mountain-lion-1159022.html

_(reçu mon MP ??)_


----------



## nemo62 (7 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> A tout hasard....
> 
> Tu as dis plus haut que tu avais copié le Safari installé sur un clone.
> 
> ...


Non en supprimant Safari, j'ai également supprimé le raccourci du dock. 

Quand je lance le nouveau, je le lance  directement depuis Application




> Autre chose : dans un autre sujet, on a parlé de ça :
> 
> Macintosh HD/Biblitothèque/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai regardé et je n'avais pas de SIMBL.

PS : non pas fait attention à ton MP ; j'y vais de suite...

PPS : je teste depuis le MP... Ca marche !!! Merci à tous de m'avoir aider, et plus particulièrement à Renaud 31. On peut fermer...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Dis donc dis donc, le lien vers Safari 5.1.7 que je t'avais passé envoie un *.exe* (version Windows) 

Ca ne risquait pas de marcher...

Et pourtant c'est bien présenté comme étant pour Mac : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR

En revanche on peut le trouver ici : http://safari.en.softonic.com/mac

Heureusement que le lien vers Safari 6 était toujours actif.

Tu peux marquer le sujet comme résolu avec les "outils de la discussion", en haut.


----------



## nemo62 (8 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Dis donc dis donc, le lien vers Safari 5.1.7 que je t'avais passé envoie un *.exe* (version Windows)
> 
> Ca ne risquait pas de marcher...
> 
> Et pourtant c'est bien présenté comme étant pour Mac : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR


Oui je sais mais j'avais réussi à le télécharger ailleurs...



> En revanche on peut le trouver ici : http://safari.en.softonic.com/mac
> 
> Heureusement que le lien vers Safari 6 était toujours actif.


Par contre je n'en avais pas trouvé pour Safari 6



> Tu peux marquer le sujet comme résolu avec les "outils de la discussion", en haut.


OK


----------



## cdo83 (20 Janvier 2013)

nemo62 a dit:


> PS : non pas fait attention à ton MP ; j'y vais de suite...
> 
> PPS : je teste depuis le MP... Ca marche !!! Merci à tous de m'avoir aider, et plus particulièrement à Renaud 31. On peut fermer...



J'ai un problème similaire.
Puis-je connaître le secret du MP?
Merci.
D.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 quel est ton problème, exactement ?

Je n'ai plus le MP donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il contenait.


----------



## Le_chat11 (5 Février 2014)

bonjour je relance le post car j'ai moi aussi un pb avec safari
l'appli a planté et depuis quand je la lance le cadre s'affiche mais la page de démarrage non
9a le fait seulement sur ma session et pas sur la session invité
Et donc j'ai mis les plist sur le bureau ça n'a rien fait, j'ai réparer les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque, rien non plu, nettoyer le cache, rien encore
il me reste quoi comme solution?
D'avance merci
Pour info je suis sur Léopard


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2014)

Le_chat11 a dit:


> bonjour je relance le post car j'ai moi aussi un pb avec safari
> l'appli a planté et depuis quand je la lance le cadre s'affiche mais la page de démarrage non
> 9a le fait seulement sur ma session et pas sur la session invité
> Et donc j'ai mis les plist sur le bureau ça n'a rien fait, j'ai réparer les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque, rien non plu, nettoyer le cache, rien encore
> ...



tu as bien bougé ca avec Safari fermé?
sinon 
mise à jour combinée faite?
Mac OS X 10.5.8 - Mise à jour combinée

réparation des permissions ET du disque , faites?


----------

